# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Treći carski i poslije njega

## Bella

Lijepo molim sve one koje imaju iskustva sa trećim carskim (ili više njih) da mi kažu kako je prošla ta treća operacija i oporavak poslije? Jesu vam predložili sterilizaciju???
Puno hvala svim hrabrim "caricama"!!!

----------


## paulina

eto i mene to zanima!
a što se tiče sterilizacije meni bi dobro došla jer ne podnosim tablete za kontracepciju, a nije mi poželjna spirala.

----------


## ivancica

Moja poznanica je tri puta imala carski jer se jednostavno nikad nije mogla dovoljno otvoriti mada je uvijek željela prirodno roditi.Sve je prošlo u redu sva tri puta.Prije tog trećeg carskog su joj predložili da je nakon poroda dok je još pod narkozom steriliziraju tj. podvežu jajnike.Ona je odbila čisto iz osobnih i vjersko-moralnih razloga.Šta bude-bude.

----------


## ivana7997

i mene zanima. kaze mm - ali samo teoretski.  :Sad: 

ja znam jednu koja je isto tako na trecem carskom bila i prihvatila sterilizaciju. 

no, imala je i cetvrti carski. nesto nisu bili napravili kako treba.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

na tom je skoro zaglavila.

----------


## nuna

Samnom je u rodilistu bila zena koja je rodila 5 puta na carski .

----------


## Bella

> Samnom je u rodilistu bila zena koja je rodila 5 puta na carski .


E, svaka joj čast samo neznam da li je to hrabrost ili ...
Ipak je to operacija i to ne baš tako bezazlena kako drugi misle.
Moja sestra je imala 2 carska i živi vani, ali joj je doktor savjetovao da bi to bilo to.
No more Caserean!!! Ne kužim kako vani baš ne savjetuju više od dva carska a kod nas (jer mi smo ipak napredniji u svemu od svih njih) šalju na ponovljene carske samo tako. Pa eto i mene na trećem ali kao sve će biti O.K.  (na vlastitu odgovornost jer doc ne može potvrditi da će sve 100% proći super). Nadam se da ćemo se izvući (ovaj put) žive i zdrave obadvije pa ću vam znati više reći.

----------


## paulina

Bella ne brini, kažu da je treći carski riskantan koliko i drugi, samo što je bolniji, pogotovo je oporavak nešto teži.
riskantnije je treći put forsirati vaginalni porod.
a četvrti i peti carski? pa kome to treba?
mislim, ako već imaš troje dječice, čemu riskirati da ostanu bez mame, s obzirom da već u trudnoći "debelo" raste rizik od pucanja maternice.
drugo je to ako se dogodi, šta je ,tu je  :Sad:  .
zato ću ja na sterilizaciju, bolje i to.

----------


## Hanna

Ja nisam ni znala da se ne mogu imati vise od 3 carska?  :Rolling Eyes:  
Jel to "to" o cemu pricate? 
Nisam imala nikad ni jedan, cekam bebu sada, ali nikad nisam znala za ovu informaciju   :Embarassed:

----------


## samaritanka

Carski rezovi su vrlo često nepotrebni kod zena i uvriježena činjenica "JEDNOM CARSKI UVIJEK CARSKI" je produkt nesigurnosti medicine koja nse zna momentalno bolje, a izuzeću one rijetke carske koji su opravdani. Treba se samo dobro informirati. Osobno imam prijateljicu kojoj je napravljen planirani carski jer je  njenom slučaju bio najrazumniji ( imala je gestozu) koja se dobro informirala  o tome kako da drugo dijete rodi vaginalno nakon prvog carskog. Svojom upornišću je to uspjela. Postoje žene koje su se nakon dva carska i same doma uspješno porodile bez pomoći. Da li je to samo sreća tih žena ili ne, na vama je da odlučite. Htjela sam samo reći da alternativa postoji, a sterilizacijom možete imati samo dodatnih problema.

Ja bi se u vašim slučajevima dobro informirala kakve su moje mogućnosti da rodim vaginalno i čemu moram voditi računa kod poroda ako sam več imala koji carski rez. :D

----------


## Poslid

Mene eto očekuje treći carski. Ja sam se raspitala i znam da postoji mogućnost da se rodi i vaginalno nakon 2 carska. Ja sam pitala za to svog gin. ali on mi je rekao da nitko od gin. u bolnici neće taj rizik preuzeti na sebe, a baš nisam tako hrabra da se uputim u nešto sasvim alternativno. Ipak imam dvoje djece koja još trebaju svoju mamu.
Sterilizaciju u toku trećeg CR sam predložilas ja i gin se s tim složio, tako da i to očekujem. Znam da ima slučajeva kad podvezivanje ne uspije, ali za sad ne razmišljam o tome. Inače, ja sam se dobro oporavljala nakon carskog.

----------


## samaritanka

Poslid ti si odlučila, želim ti da se sve dobro završi, ali evo ipak još malo literaure. Svaka ruptura uterusa i nje tako problematična kako se o njoj misli. Kao što se vidi iz članaka koje sam dolje stavila porodiljci su sada otkrili da je indukcija poroda prostaglandinima uzrokovala kod već rezanih maternica u visokom postotku rupture. Danas se da podsjetim i inducirani porod još uvijek vaginalni. Po meni ni DRIP nije svetac, ali neka im bude.  :Smile:  
Kako raste broj carskih rezova u usporedbi s vaginalnim porodima imamo sve češće resekcije ili reresekcije. Evo pročitajte malo radi informacije. Imam još i jednu aktualnu njemačku ginekologiju iz koje ću podatke prepisati sutra.

September 2001 *K* 
Lydon-Rochelle M, Holt VL, Easterling TR et al. Risk of uterine rupture during labor among women with prior cesarean delivery. N Engl J Med 2001 (5.Juli); 345: 3-8 [Medline] 

Einmal Sectio, immer Sectio? 
Studienziele 
In den USA wird bei 60% der Frauen, bei denen ein Kaiserschnitt durchgeführt worden ist, bei einer erneuten Schwangerschaft der Versuch einer vaginalen Geburt unternommen. Hier wurde untersucht, ob dies häufiger mit Uterusrupturen verbunden ist. 
Methoden 
Mit Hilfe des Geburtenregisters wurden im Staat Washington 20'095 Frauen ermittelt, deren erstes Kind zwischen 1987 und 1996 mit einem Kaiserschnitt zur Welt gebracht worden war und die im gleichen Zeitabschnitt ein zweites Kind geboren hatten. Bei 35% erfolgte die zweite Geburt ebenfalls per Kaiserschnitt; von den vaginalen Geburten war der grösste Teil spontan, rund ein Sechstel wurde medikamentös eingeleitet. Innerhalb dieser verschiedenen Gruppen wurde die Häufigkeit von Uterusrupturen ermittelt. 
Ergebnisse 
Auf 1'000 Frauen, die alle einen Kaiserschnitt gehabt hatten, konnte die folgende Häufigkeit einer Uterusruptur errechnet werden: 1,6 bei erneutem Kaiserschnitt (11 Frauen betroffen), 5,2 bei vaginaler Spontangeburt (56 Frauen), 7,7 bei ohne Prostaglandin eingeleiteter Geburt (15 Frauen) und 24,5 bei Geburtseinleitung mit Prostaglandinen (9 Frauen). 
Schlussfolgerungen 
Nach einem Kaiserschnitt stellt eine nachfolgende Geburt per vias naturales ein erhöhtes Risiko einer Uterusruptur dar; dieses Risiko ist am höchsten, wenn die vaginale Geburt nicht spontan stattfindet, sondern eingeleitet wird. 
Die gross angelegte retrospektive Analyse zeigt ein erhöhtes Risiko von Uterusrupturen bei angestrebter Spontangeburt nach vorangegangener Sectio caesarea. Die Zahlen rechtfertigen keineswegs eine primäre Resectio, jedoch ist eine intensive Überwachung während der Geburt erforderlich. Die deutlich erhöhte Rupturgefahr bei Einleitung mit Prostaglandinen spricht dafür, diese Einleitungsart bei Status nach Kaiserschnitt nicht anzuwenden. Denkbar wäre auch eine etwas differenzierte Vorgehensweise beim einzelnen Fall, wenn zusätzliche Risikofaktoren vorliegen wie z.B. grosses Kind oder Lage der Plazenta auf der Uterotomiestelle. 
Brida von Castelberg 
Dokument N26 - © INFOMED 2002 

Geburtshilfe und Frauenheilkunde - Aktuell referiert	


Zustand nach Sectio caesaria
Prostaglandine provozieren Uterusruptur

Der Zustand nach Sectio erhöht bei späteren vaginalen Entbindungen das Risiko einer Uterusruptur, vor allem wenn die Einleitung der Geburt mit Prostaglandinen erzwungen wird. 
Das alte Mantra vieler Gynäkologen „einmal Sectio, immer Sectio“ ist in den letzten Jahren immer wieder kritisiert worden. Es wurde für den stetigen Anstieg der Schnittentbindungen mit verantwortlich gemacht, deren Anteil nach der Bayerischen Perinatalerhebung 1996 in Deutschland 17,8% betrug. In den USA wurde der Gipfel bereits früher erreicht. Nachdem Ende der 80er Jahre fast jede vierte Entbindung eine Sectio war, gab es dort eine Gegenbewegung, die mehr Mut vom Gynäkologen (und der informierten Patientin) verlangte. 1991 zeigt dann eine Meta-Analyse, dass die vaginale Geburt nach vorhergehender Sectio Morbidität und Mortalität des Neugeborenen nicht erhöht. 
15fach erhöhtes Risiko durch Prostaglandine
In den letzten Jahren kam es zu einer Gegenbewegung. Ausgelöst wurde sie durch einige Fallberichte über Uterusrupturen. 1999 kamen Schweizer Gynäkologen nach der landesweiten Auswertung von 92 Uterusrupturen zu dem Ergebnis, dass die vaginale Geburt mit spontanen Wehen das Risiko im Vergleich zu einer elektiven Sectio verdoppeln. US-Forscher errechnen nach der Analyse aller landesweiten Untersuchungen im Staat Washington jetzt sogar ein 3,3fach erhöhtes Risiko (N Engl J Med 2001; 345: 3–8). 
In der bevölkerungsbasierten Longitudinalstudie haben Mona Lydon-Rochelle und Mitarbeiter der Universität von Washington in Seattle in einem Zehnjahreszeitraum Geburtsbescheinigungen und Krankenhausentlassungsdokumente von 20 095 Zweitgebärenden mit Zustand nach Sectio bei der Erstgeburt ausgewertet. Wurde das zweite Kind elektiv per Kaiserschnitt entbunden, kamen auf 1000 Gebärende 1,6 Uterusrupturen. Bei einer vaginalen Entbindung nach spontanen Wehen waren es bereits 5,2/1000. Bei einer planmäßigen Geburtseinleitung (ohne genauere Angaben der Methode) waren es 7,7/1000 und nach einer Geburteinleitung mit Prostaglandinen stieg die Rate sogar auf 24,5/1000. Prostaglandine erhöhten das Risiko einer Uterusruptur um den Faktor 15,6! 
Nicht nur Misoprostol betroffen
Eine klare Konsequenz der Studie dürfte damit sein, dass Prostaglandine bei einer Gebärenden mit Zustand nach Sectio nicht mehr eingesetzt werden sollten. Für Prostaglandin E2 sehen die Empfehlungen der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Gynäkologie und Geburtshilfe (http://awmf.net/gyn-g005.htm) derzeit bereits eine strenge Indikationsstellung vor. Den Einsatz des synthetischen Prostaglandins Misoprostol betrachtet das American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists mittlerweile als absolut kontraindiziert. 
Leider wurde in der vorliegenden Studie nicht zwischen Misoprostol und anderen Prostaglandinen unterschieden. Für das Jahr 1996, ab dem Misoprostol in den USA in größerem Umfang zum Einsatz kam, wurde jedoch kein Anstieg der Rupturrate gegenüber der Zeit vor 1996 gefunden, so dass – wenn auch indirekt – Anlass zur Sorge besteht, dass auch der Einsatz anderer Prostaglandine in Zukunft infrage gestellt werden könnte. 
Relative und absolute Risiken unterscheiden
Schwieriger ist die Interpretation der Daten zu einer spontanen vaginalen Entbindung. Trotz des mehr als dreifach erhöhten Risikos ist die absolute Gefahr einer Uterusruptur gering. Zu beachten ist, dass nicht jede Uterusruptur zum Tod des Kindes führt oder Gesundheit und Leben der Mutter gefährdet, obwohl in der vorliegenden Studie das Risiko einer schweren posthämorrhagischen Anämie, größerer Wochenbettblutungen, von Blasenschäden, eines paralytischen Ikterus, einer Hysterektomie, chirurgischer Komplikationen, einer längeren Krankenhausliegezeit und eines Kindstodes allesamt signifikant erhöht waren. 
Doch die absolute Gefahr ist gering, wie auch Michael Greene vom Massachusetts General Hospital in Boston in einem Kommentar eingesteht (N Engl J Med 2001; 345: 54–55). Nach einer Meta-Analyse aus dem letzten Jahr (Am J Obstet Gynecol 2000; 183: 1535–1542) beträgt die perinatale Sterblichkeit bei Frauen mit Zustand nach Sectio bei einer spontanen zweiten Geburt 5,8/1000, nach einer elektiven Sectio dagegen nur 3,4/1000. Umgerechnet käme auf 417 spontane Geburten ein zusätzlicher Todesfall. Andererseits erhöht sich das relative Risiko eines Neugeborenentodes um den Faktor 10, wenn es zu einer Uterusruptur kommt. 
Die Entscheidung sollte bei der Schwangeren liegen. Die Schwierigkeit des Gynäkologen dürfte darin bestehen, ihr die Daten zum relativen und absoluten Risiko vorurteilsfrei zu vermitteln. Greene sprach sich in seinem Kommentar eindeutig für die elektive Sectio aus. 
Rüdiger Meyer, Hannover

----------


## Poslid

Vjeruj mi da sam se dobro informirala ovaj put. Ne znam da li si pročitala u jednom mom postu da su me u drugom porodu držali 18 sati na dripu i nakon toga ipak nanpravili carski jer sam bila otvorena samo 2 cm. Ne bih to još jednom prošla.
Što se tiče ove literature, ja na žalost ne znam njemački.

----------


## Bella

Na žalost ni ja niš ne kužim tak da i nije od neke pomoći.
Mene čeka 3. carski 06.06. (za sada) ako sve do tada bude O.K. sa bebacicom a nadam se da hoće.
Ni ja nemam šanse za vaginalni porod, a iskreno ne bi im više bila pokusni kunić za ništa. Poslid javi kako je bilo na carskom jer ćeš ti prije mene. Držim fige  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## paulina

i ja jedva čekam da pročitam vaše iskustvo, da znam šta me čeka :D 
sretno!!!!!!
usput bi volila vidit i kako je bit mama troje dječice

----------


## samaritanka

Poslid, zašto su te uopće stavili na drip kod drugog poroda? Da li je bila nekakva frka s bebom? Ili daj m nekakav link da te ne davim?
Ova dva članka na njemačkom govore o tome da medicinski krugovi ne bi trebali, a što inače inertno rade, raditi po metodi jednom carski uvijek carski. Doputovala sam prije tjedan dana u Zagreb pa se nisam javljala na forumu. Ali ako ste se vi svi odlučili za carski, čini mi se nepotrebnim pričati protiv njega. Zato sretno i nadam se da ste se dobro odlučile.

----------


## Poslid

Prvi put mi je pukao vodenjak i čekalo se 9 sati na početak poroda, onda su mi dali drip ali su otkucaji počeli padati pa sam završila na hitnom CR. Drugi put mi je prošao termin, bila sam skroz zatvorena, a beba dosta velika (4.100 /54) pa se jedan doktor odlučio za indukciju, pa ako se ništa neće desiti da me u roku od dva sata pošalje na carski. Međutim se umješalo šef gin. i zaključio da "nema porebe za carskim" i tasko me 18 sati držao na dripu i pošto sam na kraju bila otvorena nekih 2 cm - u pola noći me poslao na carski ( što je mogao učiniti i najmanje 10 sati prije)

----------


## Dzeni

Pozdrav za sve vas..procitala sam vas i zelim isto da se ukljucim i da vam napisem nekoliko rijeci o sebi...Ja sam 3 carska reza dozivjela..svasta sam citala i bila sam bojazna..ali nije to tako kako se nagadja...ja sam prosla isto na sve tri poroda...probudim se beba pored mene...oporavak posle svake operacije je bio uspjesan bez ikakvih poremecaja...bolove nisam imala..samo me je rez(rana) svrbio...i sad se spremam da rodim i cetvrto...ne bojim se i ne razmisljam...dali je to prvi,drugi treci ili cetvrti rez..Samo bi sad zeljela da cetvrto bude kcerka... :Smile: ..poz

----------


## ERI***

> Pozdrav za sve vas..procitala sam vas i zelim isto da se ukljucim i da vam napisem nekoliko rijeci o sebi...Ja sam 3 carska reza dozivjela..svasta sam citala i bila sam bojazna..ali nije to tako kako se nagadja...ja sam prosla isto na sve tri poroda...probudim se beba pored mene...oporavak posle svake operacije je bio uspjesan bez ikakvih poremecaja...bolove nisam imala..samo me je rez(rana) svrbio...i sad se spremam da rodim i cetvrto...ne bojim se i ne razmisljam...dali je to prvi,drugi treci ili cetvrti rez..Samo bi sad zeljela da cetvrto bude kcerka.....poz


  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   draga DZENI svaka cast sve najbolje tebi i tvojoj djecici,ja cekam treci carski,i jedva cekam da sve prode i da bude ok,prva bebicami je umrla poslije toga rodim sina koji sada ima 2,5god,i sada opet trudanpo glavi se mota stai kako,i poslije treceg nezelim se podvezivat,jer djeca su dar od bogaaa :Heart:  :Preskace uze:

----------


## nela30

imam pitanje za trostruke carice  :Smile: 
zanima me u kojem tt se radi treći CR?
 ja sam dosada imala dva cr i oba su rađena na dan termina. sumljam da kada je treći cr u pitanju ostvljaju trudnoću do kraja

----------


## jelena.O

mene su secirali nekih tjedan dana prije, još je doktorica rekla kak to da se ranije nisam naručila na carski ( čekala sam kraj)

----------


## strategija

Moj treći carski je nažalost bio u 25tt  :Sad:  Ovih dana me čeka četvrti, danas sam 36+3 i ovih dana bi trebala znati kad ćemo točno na porod. U planu je bilo oko 37-38tt.

----------


## kljucic

Ovisi o anamnezi i razlogu. Ako trudnoća nije rizična, sama činjenica da su prethodni porodi izvedeni carskim rezom nije razlog da se ide na elektivni ("hladni") carski (iako se nakon 2 carska također može pokušati vaginalni porod). Preporučljivije je ići na carski u trudovima. Tako sa sigurnošću znamo da je beba zrela za izlazak i smanjuje se mogućnost da će trebati dodatnu skrb nakon poroda (neće biti nedonošće), boravak na neonatologiji, a samim time i teža uspostava dojenja itd.

----------


## Mojca

Sa mnom je u rodilištu bila žena koja je upravo imala 4. cr. 
Strategija, sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## martinaP

> Ovisi o anamnezi i razlogu. Ako trudnoća nije rizična, sama činjenica da su prethodni porodi izvedeni carskim rezom nije razlog da se ide na elektivni ("hladni") carski (iako se nakon 2 carska također može pokušati vaginalni porod). Preporučljivije je ići na carski u trudovima. Tako sa sigurnošću znamo da je beba zrela za izlazak i smanjuje se mogućnost da će trebati dodatnu skrb nakon poroda (neće biti nedonošće), boravak na neonatologiji, a samim time i teža uspostava dojenja itd.


Moja kolegica je imala 3 sekcije. Prva dva puta su pokusali vaginalni, treci nisu, ali su cekali da porod krene. Tako da je treci bio par dana prije termina, nakon sto je puknuo vodenjak. Ali ne bi cekali preko termina.

----------


## strategija

Evo ja odradila svoj četvrti (i posljednji) carski. Sve je super prošlo. Mogu slobodno reći da mi je sad oporavak bio najbezbolniji i najbrži.

----------


## sejla

Strategija draga, svaka čast i čestitam ti od srca na maloj princezi  :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:  Ja sam si zamišljala da je svakim carskim oporavak sve teži, pa mi je jako drago čuti da je kod tebe suprotno! Jesi bila pod općom ili lokalnom (i ako imaš iskustva s obje, koju si lakše podnijela?) 
Uživajte, mazite se i pazite  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## strategija

Hvala ti, draga! 
Meni je prvi carski bio najteži a kasniji sve lakši. Možda zbog toga što kod prvog sam se prvo namučila pokušavajući prirodno roditi a onda je bio hitan carski jer je beba bila dosta velika i jednostavno nije išlo. U sva četiri carska sam bila u općoj. Prva tri puta me mislim nisu ni pitali šta bi. Sad sam mogla birati ali ipak sam se odlučila za opću jer sam je prošla već nekoliko puta i nikad nije bilo problema.

----------


## Sasmasnica

Drage moje dame, ja sam imala dva carska 2010 jedan, prvo je pokušano normalnim putem i uspjela sam da se otvorim samo pet prstiju i vise ne nakon cega je pocelo bebi otkucaji srca da padaju i onda su mi uradili carski rez, drugi carski sam imala 2012 zbog kratko vremena od carskog do carskog, i sad sam opet trudna termin mi je 11.9. Jos nisam bila na razgovoru u bolnici pa tako i ne znam sta ce biti treci put. Volila bi na normalan  da se porodim ali cula sam da je jako rizično jer od napona zna da se desi da rane unutra popucaju i onda onda dolazi do unutarnjeg krvarenje, zanima me sta vi mislite o tome?? Hvala puno

----------


## jelena.O

meni recimo nisu dali da idem na treći normalni pošto su dva prije tok bila carska, rodila sam treće nekih 10 dana prije termina, planirano

moja frendica koja je imala dva s razmakom od 13.5 mjeseci, treće je isto trebala planirano rodila carski ali baš tu noć su počeli i trudovi pa je hitno operirana, ona u vinogradskoj, ja na svetom duhu

----------


## Crna@

Ev steriilizacija nije sigurna iako kazu da je prosla sam 3 carska znaci i podvezali nakon 12  god na moju srecu i ako zelim jos jednu bebicu  kod ginekologa bila sve super jajnici prohodni eto tako da nije sigurno...

----------

